# PICS.OF SOME FRAMES & PARTS IV DONE



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)

HOPE YALL LIKE THEM :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FAYGO JOKER (Dec 30, 2005)

looks like you got some skillz homie I love the first frame man


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FAYGO JOKER_@Mar 28 2006, 10:11 PM~5139194
> *looks like you got some skillz homie I love the first frame man
> *


THANKS BRO THATS MINE :thumbsup: 
ARCHANGEL :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

DAMN THAT IS TEXAS STYLES MAN
I REALLY LIKE THE ONES ON THE BLE BIKE WITH LIONS :thumbsup:


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)

HERE ARE SOME MORE :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

there nice im into doing frames for homies or felo club members to,did you do the airbrush :dunno:


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)

AND SOME MORE :biggrin:


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Mar 28 2006, 10:23 PM~5139248
> *there nice im into doing frames for homies or felo club members to,did you do the airbrush :dunno:
> *


NO I DIDNT A GUY IN TOWN DID .


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

dam cus looking for sum 1 to do my bike dose he/she charge resposible :tears: :dunno:


----------



## str8 outta denmark (Jan 31, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## SKR Girl (Aug 21, 2005)

here goes another bike you did...remember this one???? :biggrin:


----------



## SKR Girl (Aug 21, 2005)

[attachmentid=521752]here goes another bike you did...remember this one???? :biggrin:


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c_@Mar 28 2006, 10:31 PM~5139309
> *dam cus looking for sum 1 to do my bike dose he/she charge resposible :tears:  :dunno:
> *


YA HE IS AND HES GOOD JOKERHTX HAS HIS # GIVE HIM A CALL HES GOOD HE DID A LOT MORE 2 MY FRAME 4 THIS YEAR ILL POST SOME NEW PICS. ASAP ALL THESARE OLD ONES :biggrin:


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SKR Girl_@Mar 28 2006, 10:37 PM~5139347
> *[attachmentid=521752]here goes another bike you did...remember this one????  :biggrin:
> *


YA THE PATION OF THE CHIST :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

mos these bikes ive sen... but i didnt know u did da body mods.... lol we need team up....


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 28 2006, 10:43 PM~5139379
> *mos these bikes ive sen... but i didnt know u did da body mods.... lol we need  team up....
> *


 :thumbsup: COOL


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by archanglehtowntx_@Mar 28 2006, 10:43 PM~5139377
> *YA THE PATION OF THE CHIST :thumbsup:
> *


OOPS MISS SPELLED :biggrin:


----------



## SKR Girl (Aug 21, 2005)

Anybody know how to make pics smaller those are huge didn't mean to take up so much space i clicked on browse and added attachment what can i do to make it smaller. besides going thru photoshop and cropping and that stuff any ideas???  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)

IF ANY 1 NEEDS SOMETHING MADE UP JUST PM ME COOL :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by archanglehtowntx_@Mar 28 2006, 10:45 PM~5139387
> *:thumbsup: COOL
> *


yeah.. your body work and my painting skills....cum up with some crazy shit...


----------



## StickyIcky (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SKR Girl_@Mar 28 2006, 10:49 PM~5139400
> *Anybody know how to make pics smaller those are huge didn't mean to take up so much space i clicked on browse and added attachment what can i do to make it smaller. besides going thru photoshop and cropping and that stuff any ideas???   :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



you can go to edit and click on tools then go to stretch and screw and it will say 100 on both parts go lower with another number then save as is


----------



## adib_repteis (Mar 29, 2006)

wwwwwwowwwwwwwwwww :0 , it's very crazy man ,this is very pretty, made well exactly, is moved! very thanks for showing these photos,it finished giving ideias to me for my project, I want to make a radical frame and these photos it helped me


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SKR Girl_@Mar 28 2006, 10:35 PM~5139336
> *here goes another bike you did...remember this one????  :biggrin:
> *



:scrutinize: :around: :roflmao: I DON"T REMEMBER YOU BEING THIER AT THE CAR SHOW VEGGIE TAILS BIKE


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Mar 30 2006, 03:49 PM~5151305
> *:scrutinize:  :around:  :roflmao: I DON"T REMEMBER YOU BEING THIER AT THE CAR SHOW VEGGIE TAILS BIKE
> *


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)

Here is another frame & fork I done. I had it painted by Gilbert from Rollerz Only in Dallas Tx.He charged me $500.2 paint it and after haveing it in my attec. 4 about a year i sold it 4 the price I paid 4 the paint :biggrin:


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by archanglehtowntx_@Apr 8 2006, 04:24 PM~5203516
> *
> *


*WHY U HATTING WHY WHY* :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Apr 14 2006, 08:35 PM~5244853
> *WHY U HATTING WHY WHY :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *






:buttkick:


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

nice work man :thumbsup:


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)

THANKS BRO


----------



## htx_jkr (Aug 19, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by htx_jkr_@Apr 20 2006, 06:13 PM~5282198
> *:wave:
> *


WHATS UP JOKER


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Todays is 420 and Iam very scared archanglehtowntx :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Apr 20 2006, 09:16 PM~5283166
> *Todays is 420 and Iam very scared archanglehtowntx  :worship:  :thumbsup:
> *


why u scare rec.. this ****** wanna be nosey. lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 20 2006, 09:14 PM~5283486
> *why u scare rec.. this ****** wanna be nosey. lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Bad ass work man :thumbsup: Some of the best frames I've seen. I like the crazy ass shapes


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 21 2006, 08:22 AM~5284956
> *Bad ass work man :thumbsup:  Some of the best frames I've seen.  I like the crazy ass shapes
> *


yea john henry gets down.. i recommend lettin him make u a frame.. and then have me paint it.. lol..and he has resonable prices...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

how much u charge for a paint job homie


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)

*GETING 16" READY 4 NEXT YEAR *


 STRICTLY JESUS
*
RAD 16"*
*- 07- :biggrin:*

*
PUTTING THAT 3D IN YOUR LIFE*


----------



## htx_jkr (Aug 19, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Apr 21 2006, 08:41 PM~5289994
> *how much u charge for a paint job homie
> *


who.. me.. depends


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

[-uote=brownpride lpc b.c,Mar 28 2006, 10:23 PM~5139248]
there nice im into doing frames for homies or felo club members to,did you do the airbrush :dunno:
[/quote]
YOUR LOOK 4 THE GUY THAT DID R AIRBRUSH & ART WORK ON R 3 BIG BANNER 4 R DISPLAY FOR ARCHANGEL BIKE. THAT'S WHO DID R FRAME TELL HIM WE SEND YOU. HE'S IN H-TOWN.
VEGA AIR BRUSH
281-960-6898
281-448-3975 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## htx_jkr (Aug 19, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

this guy has excelent work top knotch, i had a 2 frames that were stolen that had his work on it. noone i mean noone can touch this guy on his body work, i been in this game over half my life and never seen skills like that especilay with his 3 dementional peices, his work is so intricate he has a hard time finding a painter to shoot it.

dont show them your frame yet john just bust out when its ready.

:thumbsup:


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)

:biggrin: coming early "07" no peeking :cheesy:


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 11 2006, 09:10 AM~5408995
> *this guy has excelent work top knotch, i had a 2 frames that were stolen that had his work on it.  noone i mean noone can touch this guy on his body work, i been in this game over half my life and never seen skills like that especilay with his 3 dementional peices, his work is so intricate he has a hard time finding a painter to shoot it.
> 
> dont show them your frame yet john just bust out when its ready.
> ...


 "TREND SETTER IN 3 D" ALREADY IN H=TOWN
THANKS, SLO FOR GIVE ARCHANGEL THIS PROS. ON WHAT HE DOES WITH HIS FRAMES THAT HE LOVE TO MAKE FOR PEOPLE THAT HE KNOWS. JUST TO SEE HIS WORK OUT THERE AT CAR SHOW'S GIVE'S HIM GREAT JOY & A BLESSING. THAT'S CALLED A GIFT FROM GOD. MAKES ME VERY HAPPY AND PROUD OF HIS WORK. TO SEE HIM FINISH HIS OWN FRAME THAT HE STARTED 97".
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## htx_jkr (Aug 19, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by htx_jkr_@May 11 2006, 12:17 PM~5410137
> *:uh:
> *


HAVE U FOUND TRIKE YET. SO U CAN SHIP IT TO MY NEW ADDRESS.SO ARCHANGEL CAN GET STARTED ON THE "3 D". AND GET IT READY FOR H=TOWN SHOW. OR I MIGHT HAVE TO REPO SOON. DATES R GETTING CLOSER. 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## htx_jkr (Aug 19, 2005)

repo ok i dont have the trike do you wont the fenders back


----------



## htx_jkr (Aug 19, 2005)

you can sale thim and by a trike :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@May 11 2006, 01:15 PM~5410124
> *"TREND SETTER IN 3 D" ALREADY IN H=TOWN
> THANKS, SLO FOR GIVE ARCHANGEL THIS PROS. ON WHAT HE DOES WITH HIS FRAMES THAT HE LOVE TO MAKE FOR PEOPLE THAT HE KNOWS. JUST TO SEE HIS WORK OUT THERE AT CAR SHOW'S GIVE'S HIM GREAT JOY & A BLESSING. THAT'S CALLED A GIFT FROM GOD. MAKES ME VERY HAPPY AND PROUD OF HIS WORK. TO SEE HIM FINISH HIS OWN FRAME THAT HE STARTED 97".
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


behind every great man is even a greater woman.

:biggrin:


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 11 2006, 03:03 PM~5411219
> *behind every great man is even a greater woman.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :angel: :angel: :angel: :thumbsup: 
THANKS


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 11 2006, 03:03 PM~5411219
> *behind every great man is even a greater woman.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


shes not great.. she sucks... lol
















j/p.. luv ya


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 11 2006, 04:40 PM~5411961
> *shes not great.. she sucks... lol
> j/p.. luv ya
> *


 :twak:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 11 2006, 04:03 PM~5411219
> *behind every great man is even a greater woman.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


you got that right


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 11 2006, 04:40 PM~5411961
> *shes not great.. she sucks... lol
> j/p.. luv ya
> *


Hey sic chill ur talking about my wife bro :banghead:


----------



## htx_jkr (Aug 19, 2005)

I LIKE THAT THE BEST :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by htx_jkr_@May 11 2006, 06:08 PM~5412423
> *I LIKE THAT THE BEST  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


LIKE WHAT THE BEST


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)

Q-UE PASO RABBIT :biggrin:


----------



## htx_jkr (Aug 19, 2005)

YOU NO THE PIC OF MY BIKE


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by htx_jkr_@May 11 2006, 06:21 PM~5412487
> *YOU NO THE PIC OF MY BIKE
> *


:thumbsup:MY WIFE POST THEM UP TODAY.


----------



## Artistic3 (Mar 1, 2006)

can you make customs forks and sissybar


----------



## Racer X (Aug 21, 2005)

YUP !!!!!!!!! HE CAN MAKE WHAT EVER U NEED 4 A BIKE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## htx_jkr (Aug 19, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistic3_@May 11 2006, 08:45 PM~5413136
> *can you make customs forks and sissybar
> *


just pm me for info. :thumbsup:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by htx_jkr_@May 12 2006, 09:00 PM~5418539
> *:thumbsup:
> *


WHATTTTT!!!!!!!!! Nobility huh?? Good club, with good people. :thumbsup:


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)

NOBILITY WHAT IT DEW


----------



## Racer X (Aug 21, 2005)

PAUL WALL :twak:


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)

ALREADY :biggrin:


----------



## htx_jkr (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

WELCOME TO THE CLUB!!


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Dam, Nobility is gonna keep gettin better and better, now they got one of the best builders


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@May 13 2006, 07:21 AM~5420658
> *Dam, Nobility is gonna keep gettin better and better, now they got one of the best builders
> *


THANKS 4 THE PROPS!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@May 13 2006, 10:21 AM~5420658
> *Dam, Nobility is gonna keep gettin better and better, now they got one of the best builders
> *


Thats right man, our main goal is to get bigger and stronger as a club but maintain quality bikes with quality members to represent NOBILITY. 

By gaining these guys, we are sticking to our main goal, these bikes are tight and the owners have a true love for the sport.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@May 13 2006, 07:27 AM~5420841
> *Thats right man, our main goal is to get bigger and stronger as a club but maintain quality bikes with quality members to represent NOBILITY.
> 
> By gaining these guys, we are sticking to our main goal, these bikes are tight and the owners have a true love for the sport.
> *


Man, you guys are picking up alot of good people. I just might have to go to vegas to check out all the new bikes. :biggrin:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Not just a love for the sport but the passion for it. Most people lose intrest after the age of 20. Nobility has a good group of people, nothing bad to say about anyone in the club. Mike is one cool ass dude that will help out anyone, no matter street custom or radical.


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
i'll give it 4 thumbs up.


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)

Quality is # 1 lots of surprizes for"07"
cant wait till next show season :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fullcustom64 (May 16, 2006)

The best work i have ever seen !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
your body work & nobilitys parts wow!!!!!!
these homies are in for a treat :biggrin: :biggrin: 
cant wait to see the new stuff.putting h-town on lock down :thumbsup:


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by archanglehtowntx_@Mar 28 2006, 10:34 PM~5139329
> *:biggrin:
> *


Curious to know, how much would it cost for a frame like this one, looks like a lot of detail


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)

PM SENT :biggrin:


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

YEP!!!!!!!! I REMEMBER THAT BIKE. 
THAT'S THEM PEOPLE FROM LATIN IMAGE CAR CLUB.
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
GOOD WORK.!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by deville_@May 16 2006, 05:18 PM~5440264
> *Curious to know, how much would it cost for a frame like this one, looks like a lot of detail
> 
> *



WHAT HAPPENED TO THIS FRAME..........NEVER SEEN IT AT A SHOW. THE GUY IS PRETTY COOL THOUGH. ALWAYS SEE HIM AT THE SHOWS..........


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)

Mike had a baby u know how that goes.frame just sitting up its paited just needs murals all the parts custom are fully engraved just wraped up its a realy nice bike when alls said & done. I dont know when he is going 2 finish it :biggrin:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by archanglehtowntx_@May 17 2006, 09:21 PM~5448157
> *Mike had a baby u know how that goes.frame just sitting up its paited just needs murals all the parts custom are fully engraved just wraped up its a realy nice bike when alls said & done. I dont know when he is going 2 finish it :biggrin:
> *



YEAH KNOW HOW THAT GOES. THINGS ALWAYS COME UP AND PROJECTS GET PUT ON HOLD. WELL MAYBE ONE SHOW HE WILL COME OUT SINCE IT SEEMS HE JUST NEEDS TO PUT IT TOGETHER.....


----------



## htx_jkr (Aug 19, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)

YEP :biggrin:


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)

LATEST PARTS I'VE DONE FOR ARCHANGEL. 
[img=http://img128.imageshack.us/img128/1342/parts6sl.th.jpg]


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by archanglehtowntx_@May 17 2006, 10:12 PM~5448484
> *LATEST PARTS I'VE DONE FOR ARCHANGEL.
> [img=http://img128.imageshack.us/img128/1342/parts6sl.th.jpg]
> *



LOOKING REAL GOOD!

GOOD LUCK IN SAN ANTONIO....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

damn.. everybodys nobility now huh.. if i wasnt in a club ill join too.. lol


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by deville_@May 16 2006, 04:18 PM~5440264
> *Curious to know, how much would it cost for a frame like this one, looks like a lot of detail
> 
> *


DO YOU HAVE A CLOSER PIC OF THIS FRAME


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@May 17 2006, 10:09 PM~5448792
> *DO YOU HAVE A CLOSER PIC OF THIS FRAME
> *


NAW I DONT ILL HAVE 2 GO 2 HOMIES HOUSE & TAKE CLOSE UPS OF ALL THE 3-D GRAFIX. I MADE THAT FRAME ABOUT 4 YRS.AGO HE NEVER FINISHED IT


----------



## htx_jkr (Aug 19, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

ARCHANGEL , CAN GET DOWN ON SOME BIKE'S.
AND LOVE'S TO SEE HIS WORK OUT THERE.
:wave: :wave: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by archanglehtowntx_@May 17 2006, 10:20 PM~5448844
> *NAW I DONT ILL HAVE 2 GO 2 HOMIES HOUSE & TAKE CLOSE UPS OF ALL THE 3-D GRAFIX. I MADE THAT FRAME ABOUT 4 YRS.AGO HE NEVER FINISHED IT
> *


yea i want to see some close up pics


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@May 26 2006, 12:17 PM~5501157
> *yea i want to see some close up pics
> *


HE TOLD U WE DONT HAVE CLOSE UP PIC FROM THE BLUE ANGEL FRAME. WHEN I TOOK THE PIC I NEVER KNEW THAT PEOPLE WOULD BE ASKING FOR CLOSE PIC.
PLUS PUT IN IT UP ON LAYITLOW. TRUST ME IF IT WUZ A LIVE IT COULD FLY BECAUSE THE WING STICK FROM THE SIDE. :biggrin:


----------



## htx_jkr (Aug 19, 2005)

:0


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fullcustom64 (May 16, 2006)

say cuz you have some tight bikes how much you charge pm me


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

:biggrin: 4Sho ARCHANGEL DO IT RIGHT IN H-TOWN


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@May 26 2006, 12:42 PM~5501294
> *HE TOLD U WE DONT HAVE CLOSE UP PIC FROM THE BLUE ANGEL FRAME. WHEN I TOOK THE PIC I NEVER KNEW THAT PEOPLE WOULD BE ASKING FOR CLOSE PIC.
> PLUS PUT IN IT UP ON LAYITLOW. TRUST ME IF IT WUZ A LIVE IT COULD FLY BECAUSE THE WING STICK FROM THE SIDE. :biggrin:
> *


Yes you do he took some today :angry:


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jun 11 2006, 06:06 PM~5590761
> *Yes you do he took some today :angry:
> *


LETTY SAID WRONG BIKE SUCK & CHUCKY HERE. :biggrin:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Jun 11 2006, 06:08 PM~5590774
> *LETTY SAID WRONG BIKE SUCK & CHUCKY HERE. :biggrin:
> *


Its was THE BLUE ANGEL FRAME all i have to say its a clean bicycle :worship: :worship:


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jun 11 2006, 06:10 PM~5590787
> *Its was THE BLUE ANGEL FRAME all i have to say its a clean bicycle  :worship:  :worship:
> *


THE BIKE U SAW TODAY WUZ ARCHANGEL NOT THE BLUE ANGEL. GET IT RIGHT. :biggrin: GOOFY BOY. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Racer X (Aug 21, 2005)

:twak: :0


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Jun 11 2006, 06:16 PM~5590828
> *THE BIKE U SAW TODAY WUZ ARCHANGEL NOT THE BLUE ANGEL. GET IT RIGHT. :biggrin:  GOOFY BOY.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Yeah that s the bicycle people want to see pictures of  didnt know you had another one


----------



## Racer X (Aug 21, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :wave:


----------



## Racer X (Aug 21, 2005)

people what people :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jun 11 2006, 06:19 PM~5590842
> *Yeah that s the bicycle people want to see pictures of  didnt know you had another one
> *


KNOW THE BLUE ANGEL IS THE ONE JOHN MAKE FOR SOME PEOPLE IN LATIN IMAGE. AND THE ARCHANGEL THAT U SAW TODAY IS MY BIKE. THE ONE THAT YOU UR HOLDING TODAY NEXT TO THE RED TRUCK IN R BACK YARD.

RACERX RABBIT SAID DONT FOR GET ABOUT HIM


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

WHAT R U TALKING ABOUT MArio :0


----------



## Racer X (Aug 21, 2005)

for get what   :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Racer X_@Jun 11 2006, 06:22 PM~5590861
> *people what people :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


YA WHAT PEOPLE. THEY WILL GET A CHANCE TO SEE IT AT LRM :biggrin:


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Thanks archanglehtowntx the stars look good


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

DID U GET MY PM 
??????????


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

no


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jun 23 2006, 09:16 PM~5659668
> *Thanks archanglehtowntx the stars look good
> 
> 
> ...


I QUE PRETTY!!!!!!!!!!!

THAT LOOKS GOOD, IT BRINGS OUT THE TIRE. :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jun 23 2006, 09:18 PM~5659681
> *no
> *


NOT YOU HOMIE LOL
archanglehtowntx
FOR SOMETING ....... :biggrin:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Yall sure made my day I had a bad day at work :biggrin:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jun 23 2006, 09:23 PM~5659699
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Archangle Customs * Pm him for custom work,Frames,3-d work,custom tires...


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

HE WONT ANSER MY PMS LOL


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)

:thumbsup: Mr. REC


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 23 2006, 09:28 PM~5659711
> *HE WONT ANSER MY PMS LOL
> *


  You might have to wait one full year his a busy person lol


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 23 2006, 09:28 PM~5659711
> *HE WONT ANSER MY PMS LOL
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

DID U GET MY PM THAT PARTS I NEED FOR MY HOMIE 
WE WILLING TO SPEND 300 
PM MAN
CUS I DONT WANA SAY HERE TO MANY SPYES .....


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 23 2006, 09:32 PM~5659726
> *DID U GET MY PM THAT PARTS I NEED FOR MY HOMIE
> WE WILLING TO SPEND 300
> PM MAN
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jun 23 2006, 08:16 PM~5659668
> *Thanks archanglehtowntx the stars look good
> 
> 
> ...


Whats up with the stars?


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 23 2006, 09:32 PM~5659726
> *DID U GET MY PM THAT PARTS I NEED FOR MY HOMIE
> WE WILLING TO SPEND 300
> PM MAN
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

PM SENT


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 23 2006, 09:32 PM~5659726
> *DID U GET MY PM THAT PARTS I NEED FOR MY HOMIE
> WE WILLING TO SPEND 300
> PM MAN
> ...


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)

THERE R SPYES HOMIE!!!!!!!!
:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

damn we have to be cia of lowriding now lmfao


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Jun 23 2006, 11:25 PM~5660206
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


yes there is ....................... :0 lots of them


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)

THANKXS GOD FOR PM!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Nice frames


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jun 23 2006, 09:29 PM~5659716
> *  You might have to wait  one full year his a busy person lol
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

hey what kind of custom tires can you make and how much


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

custom tires?


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)

depends on what u want.what kind of style u looking 4


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

like what?


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by archanglehtowntx_@Jul 7 2006, 07:26 AM~5730463
> *depends on what u want.what kind of style u looking 4
> *



CUSTOM TIRE YOU MEAN LIKE A CUSTOM THREAD... OR CUSTOM WHITEWALLS??


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

yea, im interested in this one.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

im pretty sure john can do it.. dat foo is sick with all the stuff he does...i need to get on his level.. lol


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

THE NEXT THING I WANTED TO DO OR LOOK FOR WERE CUSTOM THREADS OR A CUSTOM WHITEWALL.........SOMETHING DIFFERENT.......

LITTLE DETAIL ITEMS.....


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

yea me too, it really sets the men apart from the boys.


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)

pics.of bikes i made for super show :006'


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

after h town do some desing ill hit u up on monday or tuesday


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by archanglehtowntx_@Jul 28 2006, 10:05 PM~5862548
> *pics.of bikes i made for super show :0 06'
> *


....?


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)

there coming :biggrin:


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Dam, i missed out on the pics... Re post em for another look


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)

the most hated front fender


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)

rabit's tank


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

hey can you do 12 " fenders like thats if so pm a price i want some badly :biggrin: :0


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)

3-D BABIE :thumbsup:


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)

MORE 3-D :biggrin:


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Jul 28 2006, 11:23 PM~5862918
> *hey can you do 12 " fenders like thats if so pm a price i want some badly  :biggrin:  :0
> *


PM SENT :biggrin:


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Whats the process of doing those raised sections, how do you do it ?


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

More :biggrin:


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)

THER COMEING THE GOOD STUFF :biggrin:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:biggrin: right click and saved :cheesy:


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)

FREDDY'S BACK FENDER :biggrin:


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)

RABBIT'S BACK FENDERS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)

THE NEW FREDDY :biggrin:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

you are a god at what you do man


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Jul 29 2006, 12:02 AM~5863112
> *you are a god at what you do man
> *


I GIVE ALL THE GLORY TO GOD :thumbsup:


----------



## TearsofaClownII (Feb 23, 2005)

Really nice work homie.............cant wait to see what u do next..


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)

TEARS OF A CLOWN II UR NEXT :biggrin:


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Texas will take BOTY, if not by one of your bikes, by someone else


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:biggrin: well in that case thanks !! i have never seen work like youres ever and would have never thought of it


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Jul 29 2006, 12:06 AM~5863140
> *:biggrin: well in that case thanks !! i have never seen work like youres ever and would have never thought of it
> *


THANKS BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## TearsofaClownII (Feb 23, 2005)

IM NEXT COOL :biggrin: THANKS MR.AND MRS.3D GOOD LUCK AT HOUSTON ANYMORE PICS OF FENDERS.....


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

nice work


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: i havent got an pm back from you should i just not waste time :dunno: well ....


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by archanglehtowntx_@May 17 2006, 08:21 PM~5448157
> *Mike had a baby u know how that goes.frame just sitting up its paited just needs murals all the parts custom are fully engraved just wraped up its a realy nice bike when alls said & done. I dont know when he is going 2 finish it :biggrin:
> *


WILL HE SELL IT :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Sep 4 2006, 06:26 PM~6104203
> *WILL HE SELL IT  :dunno:
> *


No, :uh:


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

HOST BY: HOLY ROLLERZ PROM
NOW ARCHANGEL MAKING FLYER & POSTER


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by archanglehtowntx_@Jul 29 2006, 10:05 AM~5863132
> *TEARS OF A CLOWN II UR NEXT :biggrin:
> *


What about me you've had my $350 deposit since last year I want a refund :angry:


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

SOUTH HOUSTON LOUNGE
602 COLLEGE AVE
( SOUTH HOUSTON @ HWY 3 )
SOUTH HOUSTON, TX
SAT 27 2007
2PM-7PM 

*ROBERT GOODALL BAND
*B-B-Q PLATES
*AUCTION



BENEFIT FOR KEVIN ALLAN VIDOCK..WE WOULD LIKE TO SHARE THIS WITH YOU..

ON MONDAY JUNE 1,2007... 27 YR OLD KEVIN VIDOCK, AT THE START OF HIS ADULT LIFE, WAS DIAGNOSED WITH TERMINAL BRAIN CANCER... KEVIN HAS 2 YOUNG BEAUITFUL CHILDREN & A LOVING WIFE OF 10 YRS.. KEVIN DOES NOT HAVE MEDICAL INSURANCE & MUST UNDERGO EXTENSIVE TREATMENT FOR THE REST OF HIS LIFE.. PLEASE HELP THIS WONDERFUL FAMILY IN THEIR DESPERATE TIME OF NEED.....WE WOULD LIKE TO KEEP HIS FAMILY IN DEEP PRAYER & OUR LOVE GO OUT TO HIS FAMILY..... WE WOULD LIKE FOR ANY CAR CLUBS TO COME OUT FOR SUPPORT......

HOLY ROLLERZ PROM
832-297-2761


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

BY: MR.3D


----------



## MR.3D (Nov 28, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.3D_@Sep 10 2009, 05:59 PM~15042676
> *2010 YR
> *


let me know if you need anything john. my num still the same


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 11 2009, 08:12 AM~15049125
> *let me know if you need anything john. my num still the same
> *



WHAT HE NEEDS TO DO IS GET THAT PROJECT OUT SOON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
BUT YOU KNOW MR.3D........HE ALWAYZ HAVE TOO MANY AND I REALLY MEAN 
ALOT OF PROJECTZ GOING ON........BUT HE THA ONLY MAN, THAT I KNOW 
THAT LIVES ,BREATH, SLEEP, WAKE UP OUT OF HIS SLEEP DRAWING AND 
THINKING ABOUT LOWRIDER 24/7......... LIKE PEOPLE SAY HE LIVE LOWRIDER FOREVER, AND 16th YRS I MARRIED IN TOO IT......... THIS IS A EVERDAY
DREAM FOR HIM & ME........WIT HIM IS...........ALWAYZ NEW HEIGTHS N NEW LEVELS...........WAT A HUSBAND, I MARRIED.........NOW I KNOW HE'S A BLESSING
& A GIFT FROM GOD...........<>< <>< <><......I THANK JESUS CHRIST FOR HIM...........BECAUSE I KNOW THAT HE GAVE JOHN *AKA* MR. 3D A 2nd CHANCE IN LIFE........
FROM: MRS. EXPENSIVE TASTE


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> let me know
> 
> :wave:
> PM: JOHN *AKA* MR. 3D UR #.
> BE BLESS


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Sep 10 2009, 05:04 PM~15040535
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :worship: :yes: :yes:  !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

THX


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Sep 16 2009, 02:44 AM~15095498
> * THX
> *



 BY THE WAY I ALWAYS BEEN A BIG FAN OF MR.3D WORK IS SO TOP OF LINE !!!!!!!! :yes: :yes: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Sep 16 2009, 12:01 AM~15095576
> *
> BY THE WAY I ALWAYS BEEN A BIG FAN OF  MR.3D  WORK IS SO TOP OF LINE !!!!!!!! :yes:  :yes:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


 I WILL LET MR. 3 D KNOW...


----------



## MR.3D (Nov 28, 2007)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

WUTZ UP MR.3D. :wave:


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

TTT FOR THE 1 & ONLY MR-3D !!!!!!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :yes: :yes: :h5: :yes: :yes: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.3D (Nov 28, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
T
T
T


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

HEY GUYZ & GURLZ , POST UP UR 3D BOND WORK OR FRAME.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Sep 10 2009, 04:04 PM~15040535
> *
> 
> 
> ...


      Bad ass work!!!


----------

